# Convert ATI VCR files



## Bob Parks (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello,
My old computer came with an ATI video card and software. My DVDs are all have the VCR extension and won't play on my new computer.
Where can I find a "thingy" that will convert VCR to ATI? Failing that is there a player like Quicktime or Windows that will play movies in this format?
Thank you,
Bob


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I suspect that Virtualdub may do the conversion?
http://www.virtualdub.org/index


----------



## Bob Parks (Jan 10, 2004)

I downloaded virtualdub and then tried File/Open. The program couldn't identify the file type. The file was Harvey.vcr. I guess it won't work. Thanks for the info.


----------

